# buying this used aquarium



## b20forlife (Sep 3, 2011)

ok so im looking into buying a 125gal aquarium that someone locally is selling and im trying to see if its a good deal or not. i like the cabinat he made and fits perfect were i would like to put it. so let me know your input and what i may still need to purchase. it is currently running and i could transport the water to put back in it. he is asking 1200 wich i tought was kinda fair but im still new. here is his description and some pics

The tank is an: All Glass , Skimmer is a Prism, Pump is a Supreme Hy Drive 4500 GPH, Filters (2) are GE, UV Sterilizer is an Odysee 36 watt bulbs are about $15, Nice. The Solid Oak wall unit is built by me a 30 yr journeyman carpenter with all solid oak. The lighting is an Hamilton VHO lighting system with 2-140 watt 03 Blue Acitinic and White Bulbs with a 40 watt Aqua sun dusk and dawn light seperate for two light settings with a timer to operate both. Blue moon night lighting is also hooked up for night time. Cabinet is custom made and doors were bought on internet from custom cabinet shop. Material alone was $1000. raw. Pump was $300, 
Originally had unit for $1800. I also have an Premier RO system I will include if you are serious. I also have a Chiller I will include as well. Coral gravel 2/5 gallon buckets full and about 60lb live rock as well

AQUARIUM IN OAK BOOKCASE


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

WOW. I've seen em for $800, with fish and livestock also. Its all in the market, supply and demand. If no one else is selling something like that, well then its a good deal.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

My thought is to keep looking, but whats around will deside the price. I see 5 to 10 complete set up's a week around here for under $1000. So if it is exactly what you want, go for it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats really not a bad price for what you get.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I love buying aquaria on Craigslist! This set up is super expensive,for Craigslist, because of the "solid oak" cabinetry that goes along with it. It is certainly worth it if you want to put that much into the stand but I have seen 125's go for a lot less . If you can afford it it's a heck of a deal but if yo need to spend less just wait and check the list every day till the right one comes along.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

wow thats a real nice Cabinet an solid oak too .


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

There is a good chance he won't sell it to any one else for that price in a hurry, what it originally cost doesn't really mean much, secondhand tanks loose value like secondhand cars. A custom built stand for one person is often just some one else's taste. All that being said if it's what YOU want then go for it. You would never be able to put together your own setup for that price and you might not find another secondhand one for sale in your area that you like so much with the same quality, particularly for the stand. I Got a 90 gallon setup really cheep but the stand was no good and it ended up costing me more than the whole setup to replace, in retrospect it might just have been better to buy one of the more expensive setups I saw for sale.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> WOW. I've seen em for $800, with fish and livestock also. Its all in the market, supply and demand. If no one else is selling something like that, well then its a good deal.


Funnily enough tanks that come with livestock tend to sell cheaper because people would rather buy their own fish etc.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice setup. I just laid out $500 on stuff to go inside my $75 gallon that I am setting up. That doesn't include the tank, stand, light, or 29 gallon aquarium for the sump filter..


----------

